# Official Site of Nishtar Multan.



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if Nishtar Medical College's official website? I tried googling it and nothing real came up.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


check out this link and if i come to know of separate website of nishtar , i wil post it here.okay


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks alot!
:happy:


----------



## Saadat (Jan 25, 2007)

*official site*

Nishtar Medical Institution - Home Page :happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That link doesn't seem to work for me... Anyone else have better luck?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Not opening for me either.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

It was working two days ago -- their server might not be the most reliable. I'd try back again in a day or so -- they may have the problem fixed.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

yah...link isnt working at my side also...


----------

